
Education Hunt: Post/Find news about education - asghar07
http://www.educationhunt.co/
======
brudgers
This is the first time I've seen a "The Hacker News for X" where X could
plausibly have its own Hacker News. Education is as broad and ill-defined as
hacking.

An analogy to Product Hunt, though, probably makes a better elevator pitch
opening line than one involving Hacker News.

